# Gentoo

## ataias

Olá eu ouvi de um amigo meu que o gentoo é bom que ele é super rápido e que ele se compila no seu computador e não é necessário o uso de drivers por enquanto utilizo o linuz ubuntu e estou querendo utilizar o gentoo alguem me de uma luz por favor alguém pode me dizer o link direto para baixar o gentoo completo em português com KDE ?

----------

## RoadRunner

Foste enganado em quase tudo.

Gentoo é bom, é rápido, mas não é super rápido, compila-se no computador, é necessário usar drivers (quem é que te disse isto dos drivers???).

Como compilas tudo não há link para cd com kde em português, tens que instalar de raiz, configurar e compilar o teu KDE em português.

----------

## ataias

foi quem me falou que estava usando o linux gentoo que um dia veio na minha casa então como eu faria depois que eu baixar o gentoo ele instala normalmente e depois eu configuro o kde e como eu configuraria? eu nao sei mecher muita coisa não sei programar, não falo inglês;

----------

## xef

Que tal começar por ler a documentação?

----------

## ataias

bom vou procurar se estiver portugues ta otimo

----------

## nafre

É amigo, felizmente o gentoo possui uma boa documentação para nós iniciante... 

Vamos comecar por aqui:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pt_br/index.xml

Qq coisa, pergunta!

----------

